# Bestest love song



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 12, 2006)

"True Love Ways" by Buddy Holly is playing on CR right now and a listener once e-mailed me saying that was her perfect love song.

What is yours?

Should I get married the two I'd play (myself on piano probably) would be Can't Get it Out of My Head by ELO and Maybe I'm Amazed by McCartney, but theres others near the top for me:

- Never My Love (The Association)
- Here There and Everywhere (The Beatles)
- God Only Knows (The Beach Boys)
- Without You (Badfinger)
- Hard to Say I'm Sorry (Chicago)


----------



## Tina (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh, those are wonderful!

I adore Sting's "You Were Meant For Me" and Billie Holliday's "The Very Thought Of you" and "Blue Moon."


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2006)

L-O-V-E from Natalie Cole is a song that Josalynn and I love


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 12, 2006)

I could add oodles more from the CR playlist...Hope I'm Around by Rundgren is always a fav too


----------



## Tina (Jan 12, 2006)

Jinx, swamptoad! We posted at the same time.


----------



## Tina (Jan 12, 2006)

There are so many out there, I know I'm forgetting some (it's my bedtime and I'm a sleepy girl).


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 12, 2006)

*puts a chippy doll in bed* you go ni ni


----------



## Tina (Jan 12, 2006)

Cute!!!

Thanks for the cute little Chippy. Nighty-night.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2006)

Seems I have posting simultanously with others all night long.

hehehe *smiles*

I also love Bjork Gudmundsdottir's beautiful voice in Gling-Glo
*Icelandic Jazz of Rogers and Hammersteins music*

and Bjork's "It's Oh so Quiet"

Charlotte Church's music

Eternal Flame from The Bangles *and the solo acoustic guitar performance from Suzanna Hoffs*


----------



## Ryan (Jan 12, 2006)

"Love Song", by Tesla.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 12, 2006)

stevie wonder - "these three words," "knocks me off my feet," "for once in my life"
bjork - "aeroplane," "triumph of a heart," "come to me"
the smashing pumpkins - "tonight, tonight," "ava adore," "real love"
bebel gilberto - "jabuticaba"
mariah carey - "always be my baby"(guilty pleasure maybe...what of it?)

maybe not the best, but definitely some of my favorites. check them out, hopefully i can turn some of you guys on to some great music.

aaron£


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 12, 2006)

"Something" by George Harrison

I think it's the most beautiful song ever written.

_"Something in the way she moves
Attracts me like no other lover"_

*sigh*


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 12, 2006)

Sinatra agreed with you whenever he covered it.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 12, 2006)

Some country favorites:

_Forever and Ever, Amen_ by Randy Travis
_Amazed_ I think that's by Lonestar
_Could I Have this Dance_ by Anne Murray

There's another one that's a duet with Shania Twain and Bryan White, but I can't remember the name of it. That's going to drive me bonkers until I do recall it now. Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## MellieD (Jan 12, 2006)

'Don't Take The Girl' - Tim McGraw

My late husband Kerry sang along with this song at our wedding reception. I can't listen to it without crying.

'Amazed' by Lonestar is mine and Joe's song. :wubu:


----------



## jamie (Jan 12, 2006)

"Can't Help Falling in Love With You" - Anyone, but I like the Elvis version alot.
"Let It Be Me" - The Everly Brothers
"Come What May" - Moulin Rouge


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll probably come up with more later, but here are a few favorites of mine:

"Feels Like Home" by Chantal Kreviazuk

"Too Good to Be True" sung by Lauryn Hill

"I Touch Myself" by the Divinyls (ha)

"More Than This" by 10,000 Maniacs (post Natalie Merchant... some might find this to be sacrilege on a couple of levels, but while I dig Bryan Ferry's version too, I can sing along better to this version)

Both "Crush" and "Crash" by Dave Mathews... these are some songs that can get a girl stirred up.

Sad Love Songs:

"Ghost" by the Indigo Girls (I listened to this about 100 times the month I was dumped by my ex-boyfriend a couple of years ago... bring on the depression!)

"Still" by Macy Gray


----------



## saucywench (Jan 12, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> "True Love Ways" by Buddy Holly is playing on CR right now and a listener once e-mailed me saying that was her perfect love song.
> 
> What is yours?


 
Get OUTTA here! *shoves you Elaine Benes-style*

Chippy, this freaks me out. I had been considering starting this very thread the past few days, only wanted more time to think about my faves. Oh, well. Here's one of my all-time tops that makes my heart all oozy when I hear it:

*I'll Be Your Lover, Too -- Van Morrison*
Ill be your man
Ill understand
And do my best to take good care of you
Yes I will
Youll be my queen
Ill be your king
And Ill be your lover too

Derry down green
Colors my dream
A dream thats daily coming true
When day is through
I will come to you
And tell you of your many charms

Youll look at me
With eyes that see
And melt into my waiting arms
And so I come
To be the one
Whos always standing close to you

Reach out for me
So I can be
The one whos always reaching out for you
Ill be your king
Youll be my queen
And Ill be your lover too.


----------



## Jane (Jan 12, 2006)

Anything by Van Morrison makes me swoon......

"Into the Mystic" is my particular favorite.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 12, 2006)

Some of my favorites, in no particular order:

God Only Knows, The Beach Boys (yay, Chippy!)
Reconsider Me, Warren Zevon
Keep Me in Your Heart, Warren Zevon
Secret Garden, Bruce Springsteen
So Far Away, Carole King
Thank You, Dido
I'll Take Care of You, Dixie Chicks
Something in the Way She Moves, James Taylor
Making Memories of Us, Keith Urban
Shelter, Lone Justice
You Are The Light, Lone Justice
Kathy's Song, Paul Simon
Grow Old With Me, Mary-Chapin Carpenter
Something, The Beatles
Let My Love Open the Door, Pete Townsend (acoustic)
Feelin' Love, Paula Cole
In Your Eyes, Peter Gabriel
Always, Phil Collins
By Your Side, Sade
Ice Cream, Sarah McLachlan
I Burn for You, Sting


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2006)

Anything by Van Morrison makes me swoon......

"Into the Mystic" is my particular favorite. (Jane, I love that song a lot also!)

Keeper of the Stars --- Tracy Byrd

I like "Illuminate" (Orbital and David Gray)

"Something" by George Harrison <---love that song too Sandie Zitkus

Time of the Season -- The Zombies
So Happy Together -- The Turtles
Love can build a bridge --The Judds

Cool List Carrie!

Could I Have this Dance by Anne Murray <--another great song!


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 12, 2006)

Cant argue with the Beach Boys selection, which is the first title I immediately thought of once I saw the heading to this thread. Some other songs that leap to the forefront for me: 

Bob Dylan, Ill Be Your Baby Tonight
The Flamingos, I Only Have Eyes for You
The Go-Gos, Lust to Love
Modern English, I Melt With You
Randy Newman, "Love Story (You And Me)"
Graham Parker, Our Anniversary 
Queen, Youre My Best Friend
Otis Redding, Try A Little Tenderness


----------



## Carrie (Jan 12, 2006)

Wilson Barbers said:


> Queen, Youre My Best Friend



Oh, I love that song!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 12, 2006)

Good list, Chippy. I love "Maybe I'm Amazed," though I'd have to go with John Lennon's "Oh My Love" as the best ex-Beatle love song (was my wedding song). And it's funny you list Badfinger. As I opened this thread, a Badfinger song popped into my head. 

Here's my list, fluxy though it may be:

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - "Right Out Of Your Hand"
Liz Durrett - "Ablaze"
Olu Dara - "Harlem Country Girl"
OV Wright (et al) - "That's How Strong My Love Is"
Terry Reid - "Stay With Me Baby"
Dandy Warhols - "You Were the Last High"
Etta James - "At Last"
The Strokes - "Under Control"
Nina Simone - "Wild is the Wind"
David Bowie - "Wild is the Wind"
Chet Baker - "My Funny Valentine"
Kasey Chambers - "Captain" ('cause sometimes love is about surrender)
Lucinda Williams - "Essence" ('cause sometimes love is about obsession)
Blood Sweat & Tears - "I Love You More Than You'll Ever Know"
Luka Bloom - "I Need Love" (LL Cool J cover)
Diana Krall - "Besame Mucho"
Elvis Costello/Burt Bacharach - "My Thief"
Magnetic Fields/The 6ths - "You You You You You" 
Smithereens - "Spellbound," "Especially For You," "In a Lonely Place"
Leonard Cohen - "A Thousand Kisses Deep"
Rhett Miller - "Your Nervous Heart"
Sinead O'Connor - "Mother You"
Lhasa - "Pa Llegar A Tu Lado" (don't know what it means, but it sure _feels_ like a love song) 
Jimmy Scott - "Jealous Guy" (best John Lennon cover ever)


----------



## Carrie (Jan 12, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Cool List Carrie!



Why, thank you.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 12, 2006)

In no particular order these are a few of mine:

_*First Time Ever I Saw Your Face*_ - Roberta Flack
_*She Believes in Me*_ - Kenny Rogers
_*Dedicated to the One I Love*_ - The Temprees
_*Nobody*_ - Keith Sweat
_*Where Would You Be*_ - Martina McBride
_*Come Away With Me*_ - Nora Jones
_*No Ordinary Love*_ - Sade
_*I Love You*_ - Sarah McLachlan
_*Just Like You Said*_ - Seal
_*Crazy*_ - Patsy Cline
_*Here With Me*_ - Dido
_*The Best Thing That Ever Happened to Me*_ - Gladys Knight
_*Nothing Compares 2 U*_ - Sinead O'Connor
_*I Will Always Love You *_- Dolly Parton
_*Superstar *_- Luther Vandross
_*Why Have I Lost You*_ - Cameo
_*I Am Stretched On Your Grave*_ - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## mejix (Jan 12, 2006)

oh so many. i have a little place called the "eternal-celestial hall of fame of forever and everness" reserved for songs that not only do i like, but i like so much that ive played compulsively, as if expecting some sort of answer. its a place among the clouds, with marble columns and misterious rays of light. here's a sampling of love songs that you find there:

our love is here to stay-as sung by shirley horn
everytime we say goodbye- as sung by betty carter
someone to watch over me- as sung by blossom dearie
i loves you porgy- as sung by nina simone
someday you'll be sorry-as sung by louis armstrong (one of my favorite self pity songs ever)
eu sei que vou tei amar- as sung by caetano veloso
sem voce- as sung by chico buarque
ay amor- as sung by caetano veloso
neste mesmo lugar- as sung by nana caymmi


----------



## Jes (Jan 12, 2006)

saucywench said:


> Get OUTTA here! *shoves you Elaine Benes-style*
> 
> Chippy, this freaks me out. I had been considering starting this very thread the past few days, only wanted more time to think about my faves. Oh, well. Here's one of my all-time tops that makes my heart all oozy when I hear it:
> 
> ...




Saucy? DON'T EVEN START with that song.

In other news, AstralWeeks (dif. album, I know) is one of my all-time faves. And I dont' really do that: favorite movie, favorite album, etc. jawn. I have never liked being restrictive that way or making those lists.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 12, 2006)

I should add:

Dramarama - "Anything, Anything"*
Lionel Hampton - "Misty"
Benny Carter - "Body and Soul"
Billie Holiday - "Body and Soul"
Chet Baker - "Body and Soul"
Bill Monroe - "Body and Soul"

_*I'll give you candy, give you diamonds, give you pills
I'll give you anything you want, hundred dollar bills_


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 12, 2006)

God Only Knows- the Beach boys
Kissed by a Rose- Seal
The Sweetest Thing- U2
Three Times a Lady- the Commodores
What you won't do for Love- Bobby Caldwell

etc


----------



## mejix (Jan 12, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> "Lhasa - "Pa Llegar A Tu Lado" (don't know what it means, but it sure _feels_ like a love song)"



"Pa' llegar a tu lado" means "i like brushing my teeth"

just kidding. literally it means "to arrive by your side". but "to come near to you" sounds better. something like that. you get the idea

who can argue with any version of "besame mucho"?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 12, 2006)

mejix said:


> "Pa' llegar a tu lado" means "i like brushing my teeth"
> 
> just kidding. literally it means "to arrive by your side". but "to come near to you" sounds better.


That actually sounds kinda dirty, Mejix. Sounds like something Chippy would do on my cankle.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 12, 2006)

A few of mine are:
It's your love.Faith Hill&Tim Mcgraw
When I said I do.Lisa Hartman& Clint Black.
Dreaming.Selena.
Oh and 1 more only because a very handsome man said he would love to listen to it while in my arms.
You are so beautiful.Joe Crocker.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jan 12, 2006)

The slow movement to the Mozart Clarinet Concerto.

There are no words to it but it's _clearly_ a love song to what's-her-name.


----------



## mejix (Jan 12, 2006)

dont know much about classical music so i need some help. theres a mahler symphony -i think it is the fifth- that has a movement that just has got to be one of the most romantic sublime things ever. if we ever run out of words we would explain romance by listening to that mahler's symphony. 

(and some sections in beethoven's piano sonatas.)


----------



## mejix (Jan 12, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> That actually sounds kinda dirty, Mejix. Sounds like something Chippy would do on my cankle.



hehehe, after i posted it i thought, why would the singer need to clean her mouth? what were they doing?

well maybe he was just a bad kisser. left a bad garlic taste.


----------



## jamie (Jan 12, 2006)

I was looking at my Itunes and wanted to add a couple more

Your Body Is A wonderland- John Mayer
Friday I'm in Love - The Cure
Return to Me - Dean Martin (iSwoon).
Stupidly Happy - XTC

And I don't know if it counts, but Somebody by Depeche Mode always makes me feel mushy.


----------



## Jane (Jan 12, 2006)

Anything that takes a REALLY long time to play, has a great beat, with variations in rhythm....oh, not that kind of love song.....nevermind.


----------



## Tina (Jan 12, 2006)

If you're talking *that* kind of song, then probably a couple of the most overt I can think of would be K.D. Lang's "Pullin' Back the Reins," and Paula Cole's "Feelin' Love."


----------



## Jes (Jan 12, 2006)

I've been listening to a lot of lauryn hill and chair dancing here and it's...you know...

and while not a song, there's a certain piece of bluegrass (don't start!) by Bela Fleck that always makes me think: if love were a piece of banjo music (and really, when is it not?) then THIS is exactly what it'd sound like.

I think I have some of that there synesthesia though, and so sometimes what I say doesn't make a lot of sense to others.


----------



## Moonchild (Jan 12, 2006)

Guns 'n' Roses - Sweet Child o' Mine

Or any of Fleetwood Mac's many.

Big Love is my favorite. But it's not really a love song. But the live version from The Dance is mindblowing, considering it's just Lindsay Buckingham on one guitar and it sounds like three guys.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2006)

Perhaps "Jessica" (The Allman Brothers) *its a lovely instrumental* and I've heard a long version of it also.

"Rhiannon" -- Fleetwood Mac
"Sand in my shoes" ---Dido
"Aint no mountain high enough" ---Dianna Ross
"All I have to do is dream" ---RoyOrbison/Everly Brothers
"Brown-eyed girl" ---- Van Morrison
"Foolish games" ----Jewel
"Hopelessly devoted to you"--- Olivia Newton John
"I honestly love you" --- Olivia Newton John
"Labour of love" ---Frente
"I Just called to say I love you" ---- Stevie Wonder
"I could fall in love" ----Selena
"I love you always forever" ---Donna Lewis
"I'll be there for you" --- Bon Jovi
"More than words" --- Extreme
"No woman no cry" -----Bob Marley
"Reason to believe" -- Rod Stewart
"Slow Hand" ---- Pointer Sisters
"Stand by me" --- Ben E. King
"Tenderly" ---Nat King Cole
"By my side" --- (Godspell) 


*By My Side*

[JEAN PAUL SARTRE]
Where are you going? 
Where are you going? 
Can you take me with you? 
For my hand is cold 
And needs warmth 
Where are you going? 
Far beyond where the horizon lies 

[SOCRATES AND JEAN PAUL SARTRE]
Where the horizon lies 
And the land sinks into mellow blueness 
Oh please, take me with you 
Let me skip the road with you 
I can dare myself 
I can dare myself 
I'll put a pebble in my shoe 
And watch me walk (watch me walk) 
I can walk 

[CHORUS]
I can walk! 

[SOCRATES AND JEAN PAUL SARTRE]
I shall call the pebble Dare 
I shall call the pebble Dare 
We will walk, we will talk together 
We will talk 

[CHORUS]
About walking Dare shall be carried 

[CHORUS]
And when we both have had enough 
I will take him from my shoe, singing 

[CHORUS]
"Meet your new road!" 

[SOCRATES AND JEAN PAUL SARTRE]
Then I'll take your hand 
Finally glad 

[CHORUS]
Finally glad 

[SOCRATES AND JEAN PAUL SARTRE]
That I am here 
By your side (By my side) 

[SOCRATES AND JEAN PAUL SARTRE AND CHORUS]
By your side (by my side) 
By your side (by my side) 
By your side (by my side) 
By your side (by my side)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 12, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Some country favorites:
> 
> _Forever and Ever, Amen_ by Randy Travis
> _Amazed_ I think that's by Lonestar
> ...




From this moment is the song by Shania and Bryan


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Moonchild...I think that is phenominal guitar-playing too for Lindsay Buckingham.....I love the live version of "Big Love" also!


----------



## saucywench (Jan 12, 2006)

Jane said:


> Anything by Van Morrison makes me swoon......
> 
> "Into the Mystic" is my particular favorite.


 
Yep. Van's the man. I have more of his music (lots) than anyone. Following close behind is Joni Mitchell, Bonnie Raitt, Neil Young...oodles of other stuff, but it's the old stand-bys I usually turn to most often.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 12, 2006)

Restless Heart's 'I'll Still Be Loving You.'

I'LL STILL BE LOVING YOU
Restless Heart

Changing my life with your love has been so easy for you.
And I'm amazed every day and I'll need you
Till all the mountains are valleys
And every ocean is dry, my love...

CHORUS:

I'll be yours until the sun doesn't shine
Till time stands still, until the winds don't blow.
When today is just a mem'ry to me, I know
I'll still be lovin', I'll still be lovin' you.

I'll still be lovin' you

Never before did I know how loving someone could be
Now I can see you and me for a lifetime
Until the last moon is rising
You'll see the love in my eyes, my love...

CHORUS

I'll still be lovin',
I'll still be lovin',
I'll still be lovin' you


----------



## fatlane (Jan 12, 2006)

"Suraj Hua Maddham"

You have to see it in the movie to know how awesome it is. English has no words for what is said in that song.

"Main Yahan, Tu Wuhan"

Rips my heart out every time I hear it. It's such a great song of lifelong devotion.


----------



## saucywench (Jan 13, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> ...Here's my list, fluxy though it may be:
> ...
> Lucinda Williams - "Essence" ('cause sometimes love is about obsession)
> ...


 
Oh yeah, BB. *grunt* And it sounds even better live. Once more, with _feeling_.

And...you wanna talk obsession?

*Bonnie Raitt - Love Letter*
Sittin in front of your house,
Like rain in early dawn
Workin on a love letter
Got my radio on.

Got my eye on your window pane
And I smoked a lot of cigarettes.
Mercy, mercy but love is strange
And you havent even kissed me yet.

Look comes to push,
Push comes to shove,
Shove comes to touch,
Touch will come to love.

Workin on a love letter,
Listenin to a love song,
Im writing you a love letter, love letter,
Got my radio on...radio, radio

Hope you get the message baby.
I know that youre gonna let me in.
Its real in your neighborhood
And this is more than Im gonna bend.

Look comes to push,
Push comes to shove,
Shove comes to touch,
Touch will come to love.

Why dont sit waitin
Why dont behavin
Loves waiting in the car,
In the car and rain now.

Workin on a love letter,
Listenin to a love song,
Im writing you a love letter, love letter,
Got my radio on...radio, radio

Look comes to push,
Push comes to shove,
Shove comes to touch,
Touch will come to love.

Workin on a love letter,
Listenin to a love song,
Im writing you a love letter, love letter,
Got my radio on...radio, radio
----------------------------------
And another great one from Lucinda, for those long-distance online thingies:

*Something About What Happens When We Talk *
If I had my way, I'd be in your town 
I might not stay, but at least I would've been around 
'Cause there's something about what happens when we talk 
Something about what happens when we talk 

Does this make sense? It doesn't matter anyway 
Is it coincidence, or was it meant to be? 
'Cause there's something about what happens when we talk 
Something about what happens when we talk 

Conversation with you was like a drug 
It wasn't your face so much as it was your words 
And there's something about what happens when we talk 
Something about what happens when we talk 

Well I can't stay 'round 'cause I'm going back south 
But all I regret now is I never kissed your mouth 
And there's something about what happens when we talk 
Something about what happens when we talk
Something about what happens when we talk 
Something about what happens when we talk


----------



## saucywench (Jan 13, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> ...
> _*First Time Ever I Saw Your Face*_ - Roberta Flack
> ...


 
Without a doubt. Good call, Lilly.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 13, 2006)

A few from me:

Anything ~ Third Eye Blind
Spiritual ~ Josh Zuckerman
Golden Brown ~ The Stranglers
On a High ~ Duncan Sheik
Your Love is King ~ Sade
That Face ~ from _The Producers_
We Could Still Belong Together ~ Lisa Loeb
Moments ~ Ayumi Hamasaki
You're Beautiful ~ James Blunt
I Was On the Moon ~ Apollo Sunshine (Not a traditional love song, but about a very real and deep love.)


----------



## saucywench (Jan 13, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> What is yours?


 
Yes I Am

In these days and these hours of fury
When the darkness and answers are thin
Lovers come and check out in a hurry
Shallow and hollow again
Come lay your body beside me
To dream to sleep with the lamb
To the question your eyes seem to send
Am I your passion your promise your end
I say I am
Yes I am
Your passion your promise your end
Yes I am

Barring divine intervention
There is nothing between you and I
And if I carelessly forgot to mention
Your body your power can sanctify
Come feed your hunger your thirst
Lay it down the beast will die
You can question my heart once again
Am I your passion your promise your end
I say I am
Yes I am
Your passion your promise your end
Yes I am

I will stand firm in the tempest
I will ride destinys trail
To believe when the truth comes up empty
To hold and respect without fail
Come and be one in the motion
A desire they cannot comprehend
Never to question again
For I am your passion your promise your end
Oh yes I am
Melissa Etheridge


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 13, 2006)

oh yes you are melissa etheridge? 

can i have your autograph?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 13, 2006)

Those are beautiful lyrics, saucywench.


----------



## TRCuse (Jan 13, 2006)

I can't believe I haven't seen much Lionel Ritchie here. Couple of my favorites:

Lionel Ritchie- Hello
Lionel Ritchie and Diana Ross- Endless Love (btw, I am on the floor everytime I see the Happy Gilmore scene with this song)

also,
Foreigner- Waiting For a Girl Like You
Elton John - Can You Feel The Love Tonight
Exile - Kiss You All Over


----------



## Aliena (Jan 13, 2006)

TRCuse said:


> I can't believe I haven't seen much Lionel Ritchie here. Couple of my favorites:
> 
> Lionel Ritchie- Hello
> Lionel Ritchie and Diana Ross- Endless Love (btw, I am on the floor everytime I see the Happy Gilmore scene with this song)
> ...




OOOOOOOOhhhhh yesssss, I forgot about Foreigner's 'Waiting for a Girl Like You'!! Excellent call!! 

And so is 'Kiss You All Over'!! Great, fabulous songs!!!!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 13, 2006)

TRCuse said:


> Lionel Ritchie and Diana Ross- Endless Love (btw, I am on the floor everytime I see the Happy Gilmore scene with this song)



That scene kills me, too.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jan 13, 2006)

It's so hard to hit all the major sounds because music's most written about topic would be love. I tried to include anything I haven't seen yet listed. 

My Favorite Well-Known Love Songs (in a semi-chronological release order)

Roy Orbison-Crying 
Dave Clark Five-Because
Frankie Valli-Can't Take My Eyes Off Of You
Badfinger-Day After Day
Billy Joel-She's Got A Way
The Temptations-I've Got Sunshine
Todd Rundgren-Hello, It's Me
Stevie Wonder-You Are the Sunshine Of My Life
Hall And Oates-You Make My Dreams
Coldplay-Shiver


And a few lesser-known gems......

Fotomaker-Where Have You Been All My Life?
John Hoskinson-I Hope I Die Before You
Cloud Eleven-Found A Girl
The General Store-Pretty Eyes
Puffy Ami Yumi-Love So Pure


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 13, 2006)

Great songs everyone! I'll have to add what I'm missing to Chippy Radio!


----------



## saucywench (Jan 13, 2006)

Fever -- Peggy Lee (ok, maybe more of a lust song)


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 13, 2006)

I heard that song sang at karaoke.

Some "karaokers" do a pretty awesome job with that song!

I sang "Why don't we do it in the road" from George Harrison (The Beatles):doh:


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 13, 2006)

Mentioned this thread to my sweetie last night, and the first 'un to come to her mind was Elvis Presley's "Can't Help Falling in Love."

A few more that came out of that conversation:

Beach Boys, "Our Sweet Love"
Beatles, "And I Love Her"
Marshall Crenshaw, "Whenever You're On My Mind"
Jackie DeShannon, "When You Walk in the Room"
Kinks, "Days"
Rhett Miller, "Your Nervous Heart"
Matthew Sweet, "I've Been Waiting"
Righteous Brothers, "You're My Soul And My Inspiration" (yeah, not the obvious choice)
Turtles, "You Showed Me"


----------



## TRCuse (Jan 13, 2006)

Carrie said:


> That scene kills me, too.



The rink guy mouthing the words at the end... how hilarious is that?


----------



## Jane (Jan 13, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I sang "Why don't we do it in the road" from George Harrison (The Beatles):doh:


Think that's the lust thread, but it has come to my mind repeatedly throughout this thread. LOL


----------



## Jane (Jan 13, 2006)

saucywench said:


> Yep. Van's the man. I have more of his music (lots) than anyone. Following close behind is Joni Mitchell, Bonnie Raitt, Neil Young...oodles of other stuff, but it's the old stand-bys I usually turn to most often.


Me, too.
Big time Joni Mitchell fan here.
John Prine - Angel from Montgomery takes my breath away
Bob Dylan
Zappa, of course
Todd Rundgren - ditto


----------



## Carrie (Jan 13, 2006)

TRCuse said:


> The rink guy mouthing the words at the end... how hilarious is that?



It's very hilarious. I have dim recollections of dreaming of being 12 years old and dreaming about my roller-rink wedding I'd have when I was grown up, and that song would be played during the couples skate.....

Um. I'm going to shut up, because I think I'm dating myself just a lil' bit.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 13, 2006)

At Last- Etta James

someone turned me on to this song and I really love it 

Goo Goo Dolls - Everlong, the acoustic version. 

Hello, Ive waited here for you, everlong
Tonight, I throw myself into and out of the red, out of her head she sang

Come down and waste away with me, down with me
Slow how, you wanted it to be, Im over my head, out of her head she sang
And I wonder when I sing along with you if everything could ever feel this real forever
If anything could ever be this good again

The only thing Ill ever ask of you
Youve got to promise not to stop when I say when she sang

Breathe out, so I can breathe you in, hold you in
And now, I know youve always been out of your head, out of my head I sang
And I wonder when I sing along with you if everything could ever feel this real forever
If anything could ever be this good again

The only thing Ill ever ask of you
Youve got to promise not to stop when I say when she sang

And I wonder if everything could ever feel this real forever
If anything could ever be this good again
The only thing Ill ever ask of you
Youve got to promise not to stop when I say when


----------



## Michelle (Jan 13, 2006)

So many wonderful love songs out there. I thought and I thought, but this one always came back to me. The old version is kinda schmaltzy, but it's such a pretty melody and has such wonderful lyrics, it doesn't matter.

The old version sung by Frank Sinatra:
http://home.comcast.net/~michelllle/ygtmh.mp3

And an updated version sung by Grady Tate: 
http://home.comcast.net/~michelllle/ygtmh2.mp3

_*You Go To My Head*_
Original music by John Frederick Coots 
Original lyrics by Haven Gillespie


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 13, 2006)

Very nice, Michelle. And thanks for hooking us up with the files. Perfect listening for a gray afternoon.


----------



## Jes (Jan 13, 2006)

Carrie said:


> It's very hilarious. I have dim recollections of dreaming of being 12 years old and dreaming about my roller-rink wedding I'd have when I was grown up, and that song would be played during the couples skate.....
> 
> Um. I'm going to shut up, because I think I'm dating myself just a lil' bit.



With wedding plans like that, no one else is going to date you, so...

ba-ding.

Based on your music list and your specific memories, I continue to think we were separated at birth. Too bad you got the great ass and the red tie while all I got was this secret kung fu.


----------



## Jane (Jan 13, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I think I'm dating myself just a lil' bit.


Better watch that....people talk about me for wanting to break up with myself.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya BigSexy920 "Everlong" was by the Foo Fighters.

It was on the Foo Fighters 2nd album.


I love that song "Everlong!" really cool lyrics.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 13, 2006)

My Favorite is "I Will" by the Beatles.



*I Will*


Who knows how long I've loved you
You know I love you still
Will I wait a lonely lifetime
If you want me to--I will.

For if I ever saw you
I didn't catch your name 
But it never really mattered
I will always feel the same.

Love you forever and forever
Love you with all my heart
Love you whenever we're together
Love you when we're apart.

And when at last I find you 
Your song will fill the air
Sing it loud so I can hear you
Make it easy to be near you
For the things you do endear you to me
You know I will
I will.


sung by Allie... I hope you enjoyed my musical selection for this afternoon, now for my next...

(boo-ed off stage)


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 13, 2006)

I haven't been exposed to many "love"ish songs so here is what I refer to as love songs... It also gives an idea of my taste in music. 

Guns N' Roses - November Rain
Led Zeppelin - All Of My Love
Led Zeppelin - Hey Hey What Can I Do
Led Zeppelin - Since I've Been Loving You
Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love
Queen - You're My Best Friend
The Offspring - Gone Away
The Verve - Lucky Man
U2 - All I Want Is You
U2 - One
U2 - With Or Without You


----------



## Vince (Jan 13, 2006)

The best unrequieted love song is probably:

*Unchained Melody *by the Righteous Brothers.

Oh, my love, my darling,
I've hungered for your touch a long, lonely time,
Time goes by so slowly and time can do so much.
Are you still mine?
I need your love, I need your love, God speed your love to me.

Lonely rivers flow to the sea, to the sea
To the open arms of the sea
Lonely rivers sigh, 'Wait for me, wait for me'
'I'll be coming home, wait for me!'

Are you still mine?
I need your love, I need your love, God speed your love to me

******************************************************

Another favourite of mine is *Two Hearts*, by Chris Isaak


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 14, 2006)

"Unforgettable". The Nat & Natalie duet version was the first song Sandie and I danced to the night we met, so it's always had special meaning to me.


----------



## Michelle (Jan 14, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Very nice, Michelle. And thanks for hooking us up with the files. Perfect listening for a gray afternoon.


 
You're welcome, BB. Glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 14, 2006)

FYI... My favorite song, Above... "I Will" by the Beatles was also in the movie,
"Love Affair" with Warren Beatty & Annette Bening.

It was sung by children, and it's done beautifully.


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 14, 2006)

KISS (Ra Mix) by London after Midnight


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 14, 2006)

:wubu: Without a doubt, my favorite love song would be a Dylan song, which I heard for the first time on the soundtrack for the movie Hope Floats. It's sung by Garth Brooks on the soundtrack in the first track, and then again by Trisha Yearwood on the last track. (awww) A Google search shows that it has also been done by Joan Osborn and Josh Kelley. It's a beautiful song, regardless who sings it (short of the She-Bang Dude).

*To Make You Feel My Love*

When the rain is blowing in your face 
And the whole world is on your case 
I could offer you a warm embrace 
To make you feel my love 

When the evening shadows and the stars appear 
And there is no one to dry your tears 
I could hold you for a million years 
To make you feel my love 

I know you haven't made your mind up yet 
But I would never do you wrong 
I've known it from the moment that we met 
There's no doubt in my mind where you belong 

I'd go hungry, I'd go black and blue 
I'd go crawling down the avenue 
There ain't nothing that I wouldn't do 
To make you feel my love 

The storms are raging on rolling sea 
And on the highway of regret 
The winds of change are blowing wild and free 
You ain't seen nothing like me yet 

There ain't nothin' that I wouldn't do 
Go to the ends of the earth for you 
Make you happy make your dreams come true 
To make you feel my love 

Others that make my heart go thumpety-thump: 

*You and I - Michael Bublé
Annie's Song - John Denver 
At Last - Etta James 
Have You Ever Really Loved A Woman - Bryan Adams
Please Forgive Me - Bryan Adams 
First Time Ever I Saw Your Face - Roberta Flack 
One Fine Day - The Chiffons 
Right Here Waiting - Richard Marx 
Sea of Love - Honeydrippers
Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson* (Although this one should probably go in the Lust Song thread Jane was talking about  )

This song is hauntingly beautiful and always gets me: 
*Marble Halls - Enya*

I dreamt I dwelt in marble halls
With vassals and serfs at my side,
And of all who assembled within those walls
That I was the hope and the pride.
I had riches all too great to count
And a high ancestral name.

But I also dreamt which pleased me most
That you loved me still the same,
That you loved me
You loved me still the same,
That you loved me
You loved me still the same.

I dreamt that suitors sought my hand,
That knights upon bended knee
And with vows no maidens heart could withstand,
They pledged their faith to me.
And I dreamt that one of that noble host
Came forth my hand to claim.

But I also dreamt which charmed me most
That you loved me still the same
That you loved me
You loved me still the same,
That you loved me
You loved me still the same. 

There's a song that is a without a doubt a favorite love song of mine, but it's one that's special for my kids and I. I used to sing it to them at bedtime, and I still hear my son's little voices singing it back to me. Since we live apart now, I often quote from it when we say goodbye: "Remember I'm always Somewhere Out There" (I'm sure they roll their eyes at their sappy old mom, but I know inside it makes their hearts happy) It's from the movie An American Tale, one of their favorites at the time. 

*Somewhere Out There - James Ingram and Linda Ronstadt *

I love this thread! Thanks, Chippy  :kiss2:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 14, 2006)

Swamp you are correct. Im the worst at remembering artists. I do remember I love the song.:bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 15, 2006)

I love the guitar chords also to that song bigsexy920. 

"Everlong"


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 26, 2006)

The Cure

"Lovesong"


Whenever I'm alone with you
You make me feel like I am home again
Whenever I'm alone with you
You make me feel like I am whole again

Whenever I'm alone with you
You make me feel like I am young again
Whenever I'm alone with you
You make me feel like I am fun again

However far away
I will always love you
However long I stay
I will always love you
Whatever words I say
I will always love you
I will always love you

Whenever I'm alone with you
You make me feel like I am free again
Whenever I'm alone with you
You make me feel like I am clean again

However far away
I will always love you
However long I stay
I will always love you
Whatever words I say
I will always love you
I will always love you


----------



## maxoutfa (Jan 27, 2006)

Vince, you beat me to it - I was thinking Unchained Melody all the way.
BB - ooh ya! Love You More Than You'll Ever Know, from the Al Kooper years of BS &T.
And I Love Her (one of my faves that I covered on my CD "My Love")
Let's Stay Together (Al Green)
Thank You (Robert Plant)
Night And Day (done so many, many times)

and a tune that means much to me: Stronger Through The Years (also off "My Love"

Standing on a cliff's edge
watching the tide recede
eternal in its passing
like this bittersweet need

the wind whirls around me
hear the voices sigh
sometimes I feel like crying
and I don't know why

Isn't it strange how the simple things get tangles up inside
There's truth to these emotions, we shouldn't try to hide
Can we be any more than all we are?
We'll never know heaven if we don't reach for the stars

Is it wrong for us to feel as we do?
Lock our hearts away in the dark
Try to deny what we know to be true
See the love shining through the veil of our tears
Stronger through the years


----------



## panhype (Jan 27, 2006)

Yaye... one of the best songs. EVRR !!


TheSadeianLinguist said:


> ...
> Golden Brown ~ The Stranglers
> ...


----------



## panhype (Jan 27, 2006)

A wonderful Lee "Scratch" Perry production:
Keith Rowe - Groovy Situation

And 2 sad ones. 
Peter Hammill - Again ==> Lyrics 
Peter Hammill - Shingle Song ==> Lyrics 

_*Lethal !!*_

Excerpt from "Again":

[SIZE=+1]I am me,
I was so before you,
but afterwards I am not the same.
You are gone
and I am with you:
this will never come again.
[/SIZE]


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 27, 2006)

"THE SCIENTIST" --- Coldplay 


Come up to meet you, tell you I'm sorry
You don't know how lovely you are
I had to find you
Tell you I need you
Tell you I set you apart
Tell me your secrets
And ask me your questions
Oh let's go back to the start
Running in circles
Coming up tails
Heads on a silence apart
Nobody said it was easy
It's such a shame for us to part
Nobody said it was easy
No one ever said it would be this hard
Oh take me back to the start
I was just guessing
At numbers and figures
Pulling your puzzles apart
Questions of science
Science and progress
Do not speak as loud as my heart
Tell me you love me
Come back and haunt me
Oh and I rush to the start
Running in circles
Chasing our tails
Coming back as we are
Nobody said it was easy
Oh it's such a shame for us to part
Nobody said it was easy
No one ever said it would be so hard
I'm going back to the start


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jan 27, 2006)

I always think of The Elvis Rendition of.

*"Are you Lonesome Tonight?"*

Are you lonesome tonight, 
do you miss me tonight,
are you sorry, we drifted apart.

Does your memory stray,
to a bright summer's day,
When I kissed you
and called you, Sweetheart.

Do the chairs in your parlor,
seem empty and bare,
Do you stare at your doorstep,
and picture me there?

Does your heart fill with pain,
can I come back again,
Tell me dear....
*Are you lonesome tonight?*​


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 27, 2006)

I like this one too 


Artist: Bob Seger and Martina McBride Lyrics
Song: Chances Are Lyrics

Chances are you'll find me
Somewhere on your road tonight
Seems I always end up driving by
Ever since I've known you
It seems you're on my way

All the rules of logic don't apply
I long to see you in the night
Be with you 'til morning light

I remember clearly how you looked
The night we met
I recall your laughter and your smile
I remember how you made me
Feel so at ease
I remember all your grace and your style

And now you're all I long to see
You've come to mean so much to me

Chances are I'll see you
In my dreams tonight
You'll be smiling like the night we met
Chances are I'll hold you and I'll offer
All I have

You're the only one I can't forget
Baby you're the best I've ever met

And I'll be dreaming of the future
And hoping you'll be by my side
And in the morning I'll be longing for the night
For the night

Chances are I'll see you
Somewhere in my dreams tonight
You'll be smiling like the night we met
Chances are I'll hold you and I'll offer
All I have

You're the only one I can't forget
Baby you're the best I've ever met


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 27, 2006)

I like this one too 

Artist: Bryan Adams Lyrics
Song: When You Love Someone Lyrics

When you love someone - you'll do anything
you'll do all the crazy things that you can't explain
you'll shoot the moon - put out the sun
when you love someone

you'll deny the truth - believe a lie
there'll be times that you'll believe you can really fly
but your lonely nights - have just begun
when you love someone

when you love someone - you'll feel it deep inside
and nothin else can ever change your mind
when you want someone - when you need someone
when you need someone...

when you love someone - you'll sacrifice
you'd give it everything you got and you won't think twice
you'd risk it all - no matter what may come
when you love someone
you'll shoot the moon - put out the sun
when you love someone


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 27, 2006)

"You Are The Sunshine Of My Life" 

Written and originally performed by Stevie Wonder 



You are the sunshine of my life
That´s why I´ll always be around
You are the apple of my eye
Forever you´ll stay in my heart

I feel like this is the beginning
´Though I´ve loved you for a million years
And if I thought our love was ending
I´d find myself drowning in my own tears, whoa whoa

You are the sunshine of my life
That´s why I´ll always stay around
You are the apple of my eye
Forever you´ll stay in my heart

You must have known that I was lonely
Because you came to my rescue
And I know that this must be heaven
How could so much love be inside of you

You are the sunshine of my life
That´s why I´ll always stay around
You are the apple of my eye
Forever you´ll stay in my heart

You must have known that I was lonely
Because you came to my rescue
And I know that this must be heaven
How could so much love be inside of you

You are the sunshine of my life
That´s why I´ll always stay around
You are the apple of my eye
Forever you´ll stay in my heart


----------



## blue_passion (Jan 27, 2006)

All of these are great choices!

I like "Your Song" by Elton John. I know he wasn't the original artist, but i can't for the life of me remember who sang it originally.


----------



## Jane (Jan 27, 2006)

blue_passion said:


> All of these are great choices!
> 
> I like "Your Song" by Elton John. I know he wasn't the original artist, but i can't for the life of me remember who sang it originally.


He wrote it and he sang it.


----------



## RedHead (Jan 27, 2006)

Best song ever

Grand Funks - Some kind of Wonderful

My husband - then boyfriend said that whenever he heard that song, he thought of me; then he proceeded to sing it - yes I still married him and walked down the "asile" to it. By the time I got to the gazebo, everyone was dancing and hollering - pretty darn cool!


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay, I'll throw some into the hat, too ...

Theme from _Somewhere in Time_
Michael Franks  Tell Me All about It
Sting  Desert Rose 
10cc - Im Not in Love
Chaka Khan  Through the Fire
Chicago  Wishing You Were Here
Austin / Ingram  How Do You Keep the Music Playing
George Harrison  Something (Great choice, Sandie Z!)


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 27, 2006)

One I just learned to play is "Kiss at the End of the Rainbow" from A Mighty Wind

and Cynthia, Wishing you Were Here is a great on but Im Not In Love hehe..well thats one of my favorite funny songs cuz of how sarcastic the lyrics are.


----------



## I need socks (Jan 28, 2006)

I think this song is romantic.

Frank Sinatra -- "The Way You Look Tonight"

Some day, when I'm awfully low
When the world is cold
I will feel a glow just thinking of you
And the way you look tonight

Yes, you're lovely, with your smile so warm
And your cheeks so soft
There is nothing for me but to love you
And the way you look tonight

With each word your tenderness grows
Tearin' my fear apart
And that laugh..wrinkles your nose
Touches my foolish heart

Lovely ... Never, never change
Keep that breathless charm
Won't you please arrange it ? 'cause I love you
Just the way you look tonight

"instrumental"

And that laugh that wrinkles your nose
It touches my foolish heart

Lovely ... Don't you ever change
Keep that breathless charm
Won't you please arrange it ? 'cause I love you
a-just the way you look tonight


Mm, Mm Mm, Mm,
Just the way you look tonight


----------



## Archangel (Jan 28, 2006)

My favorite love song is "Truly, Madly, Deeply" By Savage Garden. I wasn't sure if someone put it down already, but it truly deserves to be said again. I wish they'd put out more music....


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 28, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> ... and Cynthia, Wishing you Were Here is a great on but Im Not In Love hehe..well thats one of my favorite funny songs cuz of how sarcastic the lyrics are.



I feel surprisingly proud to have a discerning chipmunks seal of approval.


----------



## mejix (Jan 28, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> Im Not In Love hehe..well thats one of my favorite funny songs cuz of how sarcastic the lyrics are.



that song reminds me one of the first LP's i ever bought, one of those k-tel collections, this one had a yellow cover. i'm pretty sure it also had kiss singing "i wanna rock n' roll all night and party every day". i think it also had the theme from rockford files. what else was on that LP dammit? i want to say that there was something by the ozark mountain daredevils and by the ohio players. "i believe in miracles". anyhoo i also like that 10cc song in a weird way. its kind of an odd song.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2006)

*Movie: My So-called Life 
Artist: Juliana Hatfield 
Song: Make It Home *
Hmm..mmm..mmm... 
Mmm..mmm... 
Mmm..mmm... 
Mmm..... 

Deepening night, think on a time 
All was bright 
Here in this dark place, I see in your face 
All is not right 

Make it, make your way home 
Better than the last 
Break it, break the alone 
Take a second chance 

Open a window, let in the snow 
Cold is all I know 
Go to the fire, stir it around 
There's a warmer place for you to go 

So, make it, make your way home 
Better than you have 
Break it, break the alone 
Leave it in the past 

Oh, look and you'll find it 
Someone wants to love you 
Look and you'll find it 
Someone wants to love you 

Wake it, wake your dream 
One forgotten me 
Sleepin' deep inside o' you 
Heavenly peace

____________________________________________________

*"Like someone in love" ---- Bjork*

Lately
I find myself out gazing at stars
Hearing guitars
Like someone in love

Sometimes the things I do astound me
Mostly whenever you're around me 

Lately
I seem to walk as though I have wings
Bump into things
Like someone in love

Each time I look at you, I'm limp as a glove
And feeling like someone in love

Sometimes the things I do astound me
Mostly whenever you're around me

Lately
I seem to walk as though I have wings
Bump into things
Like someone in love

Each time I look at you, I'm limp as a glove
And feeling like someone in love
Like someone in love
Like someone in love

______________________________________________________

*"Running" - No Doubt*

Run
Running all the time
Running to the future
With you right by my side

Me
I'm the one you chose 
Out of all the people 
You wanted me the most
I'm so sorry that I'm falling
Help me up lets keep on running
Don't let me fall out of love

[Chorus:]
Running, running
As fast as we can
I really hope you make it
(Do you think we'll make it?) 
We're running
Keep holding my hand
It's so we don't get separated

Be
Be the one I need
Be the one I trust most
Don't stop inspiring me
Sometimes it's hard to keep on running
We work so much to keep it going
Don't make me want to give up

[Repeat chorus twice]

(The future)

[Repeat chorus]


----------



## RedHead (Feb 8, 2006)

Well I think everyone has some beautiful songs.

Some Kind of Wonderful - Grand Funk
(I walked down the aisle to this when I got married)

That's What She Gets - Brooks & Dunn
(Danced to this as my first song with new hubby)

I really have more; but can't think of anymore right at the moment.
:kiss2:


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 10, 2006)

Just you and I,
Sharing our love together.
And I know in time,
We'll build the dreams we treasure.
We'll be all right, just you and I.

Just you and I 
Just you and I 
Sharing our love together
And I know in time,
And I know in time,
We'll build the dreams we treasure.

We'll be all right,
Just you and I.

And I remember our first embrace,
That smile that was on your face,
The promises that we made. 
And now, your love is my reward,
And I love you even more,
Than I ever did before.

Just you and I 
Just you and I
We can entrust each other,
With you in my life,
With you in my life,
They'll never be another.

We'll be all right,
Just you and I.

And I remember our first embrace,
That smile that was on your face,
The promises that we made. 
And now, your love is my reward,
And I love you even more,
Than I ever did before.

We made it you and I.

Eddie Rabbit and Crystal Gayle ---- "Just You and I"


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 10, 2006)

Yipes! Talk about slow dance song from the 80s... I feel so old...


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 10, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Yipes! Talk about slow dance song from the 80s... I feel so old...



I couldn't help it. That song has been stuck in my head for some strange reason.:doh:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 10, 2006)

"Never was a love like mine" by Gale Garnett- Mad Monster Party soundtrack


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2006)

"All My Loving"
Lennon/McCartney --- The Beatles

Close your eyes and I'll kiss you 
Tomorrow I'll miss you 
Remember I'll always be true 
And then while I'm away 
I'll write home every day 
And I'll send all my loving to you 

I'll pretend that I'm kissing 
The lips I am missing 
And hope that my dreams will come true 
And then while I'm away 
I'll write home every day 
And I'll send all my loving to you 

All my loving, I will send to you 
All my loving, darling I'll be true 

Close your eyes and I'll kiss you 
Tomorrow I'll miss you 
Remember I'll always be true 
And then while I'm away 
I'll write home every day 
And I'll send all my loving to you 

All my loving, I will send to you 
All my loving, darling I'll be true 
All my loving, All my loving 
Woo, all my loving, I will send to you


----------

